# New snow plow for $90.00 for scott and Sabre tractors in Bellingham Washington



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to Home Depot yesterday and was getting a light fixture when I walk over to the llawn equipment area. sitting on a end cap behind the lawn tractors was a bunch of mulch kits and at the bootem shelf was this plow Part number JD-BM19921, SKU 360-541. It will not fit my L-120 and I do not really need one as my really old Murray garden tractor has a snow thrower plus I have a old Farmall tractor with a scoop and plow so it is not needed by me. The Home Depot is located in Bellingham Washington. When I went to the Scotts website it said the plow would fit a GT 2554


----------

